# Monsters of the 50s



## Saxer (Jan 12, 2021)

Abbey Road
Vista
Spitfire Harp




*edit*
Half a year later I found use for this track in a video we made...





__





Monsters of the 50s


If there was a stone of thor i'd be you. as usual, you're always so fucking cool and I hate it. The world needs more xylophone.




vi-control.net


----------



## I like music (Jan 12, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Abbey Road
> Vista
> Spitfire Harp



Amazing music.
Additionally you can really sense the depth of the instruments here (space I mean, not articulations). Very cool.


----------



## Gerald (Jan 12, 2021)

Great work as always on harmonies, compo, sound...


----------



## meaks (Jan 12, 2021)

Great !


----------



## Welldone (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks! Very impressive orchestration and an entertaining composition.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 12, 2021)

Incredible!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 12, 2021)

wow! very nice.. and it fit's that 50's movie style


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 12, 2021)

Vista Strings sound very nice when they sweep in. 

I like the depth, and presence of the track. Abbey Road Brass and Perc. sound very good.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 12, 2021)

Love this!
Good use of bowed legato here.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 12, 2021)

Ah.... (sigh!)... So good! 💕


----------



## wonshu (Jan 12, 2021)

Krassomat !!


----------



## molemac (Jan 12, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Abbey Road
> Vista
> Spitfire Harp



Great stuff , Very Bernard H and real sounding. The legato must be Vista I guess which sound very good. I presume (given the libraries) you did it all in logic but wondered having read your enthusiastic posts whether you are increasingly using staffpad or a combination at all ? I have just jumped aboard and am keen to try and use it as much as possible but already owning all the kontakt libraries in logic, I would have to rebuy them all for staffpad. Have you found the rendering to be sometimes better in staffpad and then import the stems into logic ?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 13, 2021)

molemac said:


> I presume (given the libraries) you did it all in logic but wondered having read your enthusiastic posts whether you are increasingly using staffpad or a combination at all ? I have just jumped aboard and am keen to try and use it as much as possible but already owning all the kontakt libraries in logic, I would have to rebuy them all for staffpad. Have you found the rendering to be sometimes better in staffpad and then import the stems into logic ?


Yes, it's all Logic. StaffPad didn't arrive in my daily work yet. The rendering in StaffPad is good but the problem is: there are no workarounds. If I need shorter spiccatos I can switch libraries in Logic or use a transient shaper... whatever. In StaffPad it is what it is or you have to rewrite. And orchestral music is only a part of my work. Can't load a synth in StaffPad (except a few sampled patches) and it doesn't work for jazz/funk/latin articulation up to now. But it's still kind of science fiction to write something by hand on a plate and it will play it for you with an orchestra!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 13, 2021)

You captured it perfectly. The only thing missing is the sound of a theremin when the alien appears!

 Jerry


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 13, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 13, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Abbey Road
> Vista
> Spitfire Harp



A truly magnificent composition. Both your choices of harmonies and orchestration make it very fitting for both the theme and the intended 1950s time period. That is a very specific style that I do not see too many composers today trying to emulate, so I highly respect that. Additionally, your mixing is very effective, and I can easily get a sense of the space in which this piece takes place. Excellent work.


----------



## molemac (Jan 13, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Yes, it's all Logic. StaffPad didn't arrive in my daily work yet. The rendering in StaffPad is good but the problem is: there are no workarounds. If I need shorter spiccatos I can switch libraries in Logic or use a transient shaper... whatever. In StaffPad it is what it is or you have to rewrite. And orchestral music is only a part of my work. Can't load a synth in StaffPad (except a few sampled patches) and it doesn't work for jazz/funk/latin articulation up to now. But it's still kind of science fiction to write something by hand on a plate and it will play it for you with an orchestra!


As always you nailed it. Will follow any developments you add to the staffpad threads.


----------



## muk (Jan 14, 2021)

Way cool. I love it!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jan 14, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Abbey Road
> Vista
> Spitfire Harp



Well done! And the question is, why not Vista harp?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 14, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Well done! And the question is, why not Vista harp?


Good question. Abbey template here... I just added the harp first and needed the strings later.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 15, 2021)

If there was a stone of thor i'd be you. 

as usual, you're always so fucking cool and I hate it.

The world needs more xylophone.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh, this I like a lot. Coolest non-smoker I know. You don't need auto-composing libraries. This is hot.


----------



## FredericBernard (Apr 13, 2021)

Extremely well done sir!

-Frederic


----------



## NoamL (Apr 13, 2021)

Try it with the vintage mics in Abbey Road!


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 14, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Abbey Road
> Vista
> Spitfire Harp



teach me/us how to do these godly things with libraries you think it could not do


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow! That’s so well done,GREAT WORK! 👍


----------



## Saxer (Oct 13, 2021)

Found a use for this track in a video we made


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 13, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## molemac (Oct 14, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Found a use for this track in a video we made



Well I knew you were a good musician but hadn’t anticipated the xtra craziness.
If you like scary Big creature films try this one , a friend of mine’s son made (he did the music too )


----------



## Saxer (Oct 14, 2021)

Haha, great!


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 14, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Abbey Road
> Vista
> Spitfire Harp



Bravo!


----------

